# Ilford SFX 200 film



## Toffee (Apr 13, 2005)

I bought myself an Ilford SFX 200 film, but having never used anything like it before.  Do you have any tips or web sites I might find useful for inspiration?

Thank you!


----------



## Rob (Apr 13, 2005)

I've never used it, but it's a near infra-red film with relatively low grainyness (sp?). Good for shooting those classic IR shots like a castle in the woods with a lake nearby. You'd probably want to use a red filter with it to lighten foliage and grass etc. and bring out things like clouds.

It sounds pretty good though, I'm sure some of the regulars here have used it. It's going to be very very sensitive compared to normal film, so be cautious - load it up indoors in a dimly lit room just in case.

Rob


----------



## terri (Apr 13, 2005)

I've shot a couple rolls.   It's an "entended red" film, not a true infrared.   But you can use either a #25 or #29 red filter and get really nice infrared effects.   You can also leave the filters off and just have very nice, moderate-grain B&W images, as well.   You can do it all on the same roll of film.   Use a light meter and bracket, of course.   I'd suggest an exposure log so you'll know what worked best for you when you're reviewing it later, too.   

Have fun with it, and be sure to post your stuff here so we can check it out!       It's been a while since I've used that film.   It comes in 35 and 120, I need to pick some more up.    :thumbup:


----------



## John the Greek (Aug 4, 2005)

Would I be able to use this film with a Nikon N80?... cause I can't use IR film since my camera has an infrared sensor for some automatic film advance technology thing... I don't know if that would also fog up this ilford film as well.


----------



## terri (Aug 4, 2005)

John the Greek said:
			
		

> Would I be able to use this film with a Nikon N80?... cause I can't use IR film since my camera has an infrared sensor for some automatic film advance technology thing... I don't know if that would also fog up this ilford film as well.


 You shouldn't have any problems. This film acts like normal B&W once you take off the red filter. My Pentax MZ-S has the same IR film advance and the Ilford was fine in there.


----------

